# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  La Samanna reopens

## andynap

Good news for the island. Slowly recovering.

7D1AC4CB-259D-40ED-B1DA-3C844AFDCE6C.jpeg

----------


## amyb

Very good news. Wishing them well.

----------


## KevinS

LVMH, owner of the Cheval Blanc on St Barth, is buying Belmond, owner of La Samanna on St Martin and Cap Juluca on Anguilla, as well as many other luxury hotels.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/14/investing/lvmh-belmond-hotels-deal/index.html

The deal is expected to close in the first half of 2019, subject to shareholder and regulator approvals.

----------


## amyb

Have enjoyed visits and/or stays at all the properties you mention, Kevin. All good spots and operations.

----------

